# Scooter rack fitting



## harryb48 (May 31, 2007)

Hi All,
My question relates to the fitting of a Scooter Rack to a Hymer (B574)
We have just acquired this rack,which is the non - towbar type and fits directly onto the chassis - or in this case,the chassis extension.
It is not Hymer-specific,but came off a MH with the same Fiat 2.8 base and will fit with minimum modification.With our uprated air suspension and the fact that we travel light,with just the two of us,we have calculated that we will be well within the rear axle limits,and the 60% rule.(We have gleaned this info from the forum!)
However,our main concern is,will the rear chassis (extension) be strong enough to take the weight of the rack and scooter?We cannot seem to find the definitive answer to this anywhere.The rack is the PWS type and together with the scooter we propose to buy,the weight would come to around 150 - 160 KG.
I am assuming that if we had gone for the towbar type(We have no towbar)Then the towbar would have to be fitted to the chassis in a similar way and would therefore amount to the same weight being added?

Does anyone know the answer to this?The Hymer is year 2000.
Thankyou in advance


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It sounds similar to ours which is fitted into the Alko Chassis on our Kontiki. It was fitted by Armitage Trailers in Ferrybridge and the whole setup is supposed to take up to 200KG. This is way more than the van payload can take though.

Can you trace who fitted the rack? If it was someone notable like Armitage or Watlings then they should be able to advise you.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Barry - unless I've misunderstood, I think the OP hasn't yet actually had the rack fitted; they've just bought it (secondhand?)


OP - May be worth taking your MH and rack to an engineering shop type place that does custom towbar fitting for advice.
As part of the fitting of the rack, they might even be able to fabricate/weld some additional strengthening pieces/gussets to your existing chassis extensions....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> Barry - unless I've misunderstood, I think the OP hasn't yet actually had the rack fitted; they've just bought it (secondhand?)
> 
> OP - May be worth taking your MH and rack to an engineering shop type place that does custom towbar fitting for advice.
> As part of the fitting of the rack, they might even be able to fabricate/weld some additional strengthening pieces/gussets to your existing chassis extensions....


Ah yes you are correct.

I agree with you. I think it needs to go to a specialist. I know when Armitage fitted ours it took them an entire day. They have to modify the chassis to make it fit. Its a big job (or it was for ours).

It is solid as a rock though and I would have no doubt that the rack and fittings would take a 200KG bike no bother. I would be well over my payload limit though.

I see you are in Dumfries. Not sure where you would take it. Ferrybridge is a fair old hike. What about these guys http://scottishmotorhomeworkshops.co.uk/what-we-do/tow-bars-motorcycle-racks/


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

This is what Armitages fabricated to fit my chassis (also 2.8 JTD) Alko

http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg494/tugboat50/PB160008_zps8f11d2d0.jpg

The scoot rack slides into the tubes and locks in place by tightening a couple of bolts.


----------



## harryb48 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks to all for your prompt replies.

Yes it is a secondhand one we have,and thanks to the illustration from tugboat,I can see now exactly what needs to be done.IE.We have the 2 "tubes" which will just require modification of the inner anchor to fix to the main chassis.Unfortunately I am 100 miles away from the van in Cumbria at the moment so can only visualise the fix.

I will post again when I have spoken to my contact who fits towbars and the like to ascertain whether or not he can do it,if not I may have to see someone further afield.
Many thanks for now.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know if this is any help but here's one that came off an N&B Flair, you can see the brackets, that bolt straight on to the chassis extensions. The brackets have 'pockets' welded on which the rack tubes slide into and then it's just tightening up the thumb screws to secure in place.


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

we have a rack on which we have a honda 125 scooter, i recall we did a calculation based on the extension from the rear axle and the weight of the payload including the rack, our fist van it was fitted to was a hymerb564 believe me it was very light on the front end .
The tyre pressures are critical also ,soft tyres can cause a snaking efect as the tyres flex, this can cause a oscilation of the front end . 
We did take loading measurements whilst on a weighbridge of both axles
better to know that the axle weight is within manufacturers spec.
The calculation is on the net somewhere if you do a search.


----------

